
Apple just released the first iOS 11 beta to everyone - rbanffy
https://techcrunch.com/2017/06/26/apple-just-released-the-first-ios-11-beta-to-everyone/?ncid=mobilenavtrend
======
noncoml
Looking forward to try the new privacy enhancing features, especially the:

* Location “While Using” is now ALWAYS an option for users.

